# vsftpd kann mit keinem user einloggen (Noob alarm ;;)



## Dmulec (6. Nov. 2008)

Hallo, ich habe gestern einen vsftpd user installiert aber aus welchem grund auch immer kann ich mit keinem user auf dem ftp via filezilla einloggen, es kommt ständig 530 login inkorrekt. Und ja ich habe die richtigen login daten 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ich bin planlos, angeblich sind meine chroot settings nicht das problem.
Destotrotz, dies sind meine settings:
chroot_local_user=YES
secure_chroot_dir=/var/run/vsftpd
virtual_use_local_privs=YES
passwd_chroot_enable=YES
​
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen denn ich bin schon langsam am verzweifeln


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2008)

Was steht denn genau im auth.log oder syslog oder messages log?


----------



## Dmulec (6. Nov. 2008)

Hallo, hat sich schon erledigt. Das Problem war dass der User kein Home Directory hatte.
Ich dachte useradd hätte es erstellt, aber da lag ich gehörig falsch.


----------

